# Urban Decay: Book Of Shadows 4 Tutorial



## francescaD (Jan 28, 2012)

Items used:​ *Urban Decay: BOS 4*​ -Midnight Rodeo​ -Lost​ -Cobra​ -Midnight Cowgirl​ -Blue Bus​ -Gravity​ *MAC Fluidline Blacktrack*​ *MAC Smolder *​ *UD Curling Mascara*​ ​ ​ The look we are going for:​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ LETS GET STARTED!​ ​ ​ ​ 1. Prime your eyes with whatever. I used Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ 2. Pack your eyelids with *Midnight Rodeo*​ 

​ ​ 3. Apply *Lost* in your crease and blend​ 

​ ​ 4. Apply *Cobra* on your outer V and blend it out​ 

​ ​ 5. Sweep *Midnight Cowgirl* on your brow bone​ 

​ ​ 6. ...and your inner corners.​ 

​ ​ 7. Apply black eyeliner on your top lids. I used *MAC BlackTrack*​ 

​ ​ 8. Mix *Blue Bus *and *Gravity* together and line them on your lower lash line. I used a pencil brush​ ​ 

​ ​ 9. Apply black eyeliner on your waterline. I used *MAC Smolder*​ 

​ ​ 10. Mascara​ 

​ ​ and your look is complete!​ To remove fall outs, I brush my under eyes with powder. I use *MAC Mineralized Skin Finish Natural  *​ ​ 

​ ​ Enjoy your look!​ 

​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for this  I love Urban Decay... and I love the pop of blue you added


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice tutorial!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## moret33 (Aug 29, 2012)

This is interesting! thanks a lot


----------

